# My experience with DAS support



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you are buying from DAS because someone told you they offered good support then good luck. We purchased last year at the ISS Fort Worth show because they put on a really good show. Turns out it was just a show!! It is a several hour wait for an email response then they treat you like you are stupid! If you want a phone call leave a message and they will call you back tomorrow, maybe! Other may have something good to say but I bet more bad than good. I have read about the same issues on different forums and just wanted to post my experience!


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*

That was your experience, I've had nothing but wonderful service. Even calls me when something new comes out, or just to see if I'm having any problems with what I purchased.


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*

Wow. That sounds great. I have read a few people with the same story as you. but more with story of me. Do you mind me asking who your sales person is? Maybe I am just dealing with the wrong person. I do know that I have owned and operated 4 different businesses over the last 20 years and never have I had the experience I have with DAS. I wish they would just offer you the opertunity to wait on hold and talk to a human. I know different people have different ideas of support so I am glad they have met your expectations. I just want newbies to not be fooled by al the hype like I was and do their own research and make a good decision. Maybe had I done that I wouldn't be in this boat right now!


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*

Hey Debz. By the way . You have a really nice website and some great prices!!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*

Have you joined the rhinestone group on Yahoo that is for system owners? Craig monitors it. I think the name is [email protected]. A lot of help is available there. I personally have not had a problem with support but do know that others have.


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*

No I haven't. Thanx Jean I will go there now. There is also alot of help here!! I am just so frustrated with this.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*

True. A lot of the members of that group are also members here. Since posts on the group are delivered via email or on yahoo, you may get a faster response there to your problem. What exactly are you having issues with other than support response. I might add that support personnel and sales personnel may not be the same person. Are you sending an email to support to the following email address: solutions[USER=33382]@smartdesign[/USER]s.com?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*

I have been with DAS for several years...maybe 7-8 or more and never an issue with support...Their support does work a bit different, but I like it better...send an email as to your problem...they research it and either send back the answer or call or tell you to call...Saves a lot of time waiting on the phone etc...for me I rate the support as excellent...


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*

I am in UK and have dealt with their support through emails with no problem. I get a response within a few hours depending of course on time difference but once a reply comes through and we are both open so to speak I can email back and forth and get replies within 10-15 mins. Sorry for those having problems but not my experince at all

Mike


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*

Seems it must just be my expectations of what customer service and support should be! I apologize if I offended anyone and I am glad to see that there are several people who have been with and have had good luck with DAS. I will continue to use their product because I have paid for it! I will also learn from this and do my own research on any company that I am looking to do business with and not fall for a curtain show! I hope you guys continue to receive the service you have come to expect.


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*

I too have only had problems with DAS in the past. They do put on a huge show at the trade shows... they discount their way inflated prices so they make it look like they are giving you a deal... and when you get suckered in... support is terrible. I think those who pay close to their publish pricing will get the support... maybe thats why some get good support and some dont? I dont know. But what I do know is I will never buy a DAS product again.

JD


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Worst Support ever! DAS is the winner!!*



> It is a several hour wait for an email response


Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but that seems pretty common for any company. Email isn't meant to be an instant chat.

Sometimes it takes time to research and answer, formulate a response and get back to the other person along with the other customers/jobs/assignments/tasks that you are completing that day.

Several hours for a response sounds like really good response time


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sometimes it is just harder to comunicate the issue through an email. I personally would rather set on hold on the phone for 30 minutes and talk to a human than wait hours for an email response only to have them tell me to try something I have already done. Like I said some people have different expectations and I must be a little old school. Once again forgive me if I offended anyone!! I posted this out of frustration and I am no longer frustrated so .... Sorry


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Having been on both sides of the fence on support, I know that all the info you can give them helps. You always need to tell them what you have tried and the result. Will save both sides a lot of time and frustration. Personally, I do not have the patience to sit and wait for 30 min. I can do other things and check email when I can. There are times when emails turn into phone calls. I have had that happen with DAS and other companies.

Glad you are up and running.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think support should be based on how you use it.......I think most products sold today are way overpriced based on providing support for folks that can not figure stuff out themselves....Me, I would rather take a discounted price most of the time and give up all but a very brief period support.....


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Agreed Royster.


----------

